# PE - Electrical and Electronics



## PE_Virginia (Apr 26, 2011)

What materials are good to study for Electrical and Electronics? I heard of the following so far but want to make sure I purchase the right one.

Chelapati

PPI

Kaplan

Thanks.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 26, 2011)

PE_Virginia said:


> What materials are good to study for Electrical and Electronics? I heard of the following so far but want to make sure I purchase the right one.
> Chelapati
> 
> PPI
> ...


Hello PE_Virginia and welcome to EB.com. To your question, have a look at this thread and see if that helps any. There are a number of nested links in that thread to very similar topics.


----------



## yeags (May 15, 2011)

PE_Virginia said:


> What materials are good to study for Electrical and Electronics? I heard of the following so far but want to make sure I purchase the right one.
> Chelapati
> 
> PPI
> ...


I'd suggest the Camara practice problems.


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (May 15, 2011)

NCEES practice problems


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (May 15, 2011)

PPI is also good IMO


----------

